# Afghanistan: A Soldier's Story



## fixerdude (17 Nov 2011)

Some of you may be interested in submitting your stories for this book project. Here's an excerpt from their web site, http://www.afghanistanacanadianstory.ca:



> “Afghanistan – A Soldiers Story” is to be a  compilation of the very human stories and photographs of Canadian soldiers, sailors and air men and women who deployed with the Canadian Afghanistan Combat Mission between 2002 and 2012. The aim is to create a commemorative album that will allow those who served Canada in Afghanistan an opportunity to share their  experiences with the Canadian public. Net proceeds from book sales will go to the Boomers Legacy Foundation, the Military Family Resources Centre, the Military Families Fund, and the Soldier On Fund.



Attached is the invitation.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2011)

Thanks for sharing this - I'll move it to the Afghanistan area.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

